# Choke suggestions for buckshot



## Frequent Flyer (Dec 13, 2005)

I really don't like using buckshot for deer but my son will be deer hunting on the opener with me for the first time in a different stand. He has hunted deer with me for 2 years now but this will be his first time hunting by himself(he shot a doe last year with my 50 cal muzzle loader and dropped her in her tracks at 134 yards). I will be in a stand about 200 yds away and he wants to use his Rem 870 20 ga. What is the best choke to use for his 20 ga. with Federal 3 inch number 2 buck?

Thanks for your help
Steve


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Frequent Flyer said:


> I really don't like using buckshot for deer but my son will be deer hunting on the opener with me for the first time in a different stand. He has hunted deer with me for 2 years now but this will be his first time hunting by himself(he shot a doe last year with my 50 cal muzzle loader and dropped her in her tracks at 134 yards). I will be in a stand about 200 yds away and he wants to use his Rem 870 20 ga. What is the best choke to use for his 20 ga. with Federal 3 inch number 2 buck?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> Steve


 
improved cylinder .. i think rem makes a rifled slug tube .might be better than buck shot..


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Or even a rifled slug would be better...there's some range restrictions on buckshot and with a smaller 20 gauge, more so...probably 50 yards max, realistically probably 30 or so. Pattern it and see. I have a 20 gauge single shot and putting the bead on the top of the breach it does fairly well with slugs.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

If you can try some different slugs for the 20 gauge, that is if it's not a full choke. Also try some BB. Your son has already shown he can shoot the ML so talk him into using it this year unless you can take him to out for some test shooting with that 20. Just my 2 cents.
To answer your question; I agree with WOODIE SLAYER (improved cylinder) 30 yds, maybe 40 but not without testing and if the deer has to be tracked there might not be much of a blood trail.


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Have always had excellent results with modified ( within 30yds) and have always tossed 00


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

How old is he?


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Wouldn't a full choke or turkey choke be better for 00 buckshot?
Seems like it would keep the pattern tighter.


----------



## Redbad (Apr 30, 2008)

Buckshot is made out of lead and will work with any choke. Slugs made of lead will work with any choke (check the box to make sure). Sabot slugs or any slug with a plastic jacket which does not compress will NOT work with chokes tighter than IC and are a danger of damaging the firearm and the shooter if used with a choke tighter than IC. The box will have a warning to this effect.

As for what choke to use with buckshot, I would recommend Modified or Full -- IC patterns best at 20 yards or less, Modified patterns out to 30-35 yards, Full patterns out to 45-50 yards.

For buckshot I patterned my shot gun with a paper plate. Find out the number of shot in the load, place the plate at the distance, shoot, and count the holes. With a given choke and a given range, if you get 90% or better of the load on the target you are within the range of the gun. Walk the target back and repeat until you drop below 90%. 

You might look at ********per chokes (they are a little tighter than full and will give you a little extra range if they work as advertised).

Buckshot and slugs shot with only a bead sight both have an effective accurate range of 50 yards or so. Choose your hunting location accordingly.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Hmmmm,,, I dunno about a 20 gauge with buckshot... I hunt exclusively with buckshot(12gauge, 3" or 3.5"), my shots are limited to 20 to 25 yards, not sure I'd trust it much further. I'd give him the ML again and you take the 20 with slugs.


----------



## drs (Oct 6, 2008)

my best pattern came out of the extra full choke.


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninja said:


> How old is he?


 

He is 14.


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Dec 13, 2005)

My son is off school Wednesday and Thursday we are going to pattern his gun then. I looked on Federal,Winchester, and Remington websites and the 20 ga only comes in #2 & #3 Buck which is smaller than 00 Buck. I have 2 chokes for his gun a Primos Jellyhead Turkey choke and the 1 that came with the gun which is Modified. I wasn't sure if we could try the #2 or #3 Buck in that tight of a choke?

Thanks for the info

Steve


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

William H Bonney said:


> Hmmmm,,, I dunno about a 20 gauge with buckshot... I hunt exclusively with buckshot(12gauge, 3" or 3.5"), my shots are limited to 20 to 25 yards, not sure I'd trust it much further. I'd give him the ML again and you take the 20 with slugs.


 good post ! but i was wondering if you have tried the 3" triple 000 buckshot bonney ? i have dropped 4 /4 one was around 60 yards away does have a good kick


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

and was on full choke


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Dec 13, 2005)

I have decided to let him shoot slugs in his 20 ga. His gun is set up with the adjustable clamp on fiber optic sights for turkey hunting and I didn't want to adjust the sights for slugs and then back in the spring for his turkey loads, but maybe it will be the same. I bought slugs and an improved cylinder choke and we will be at the range Wednesday and Thursday having fun. Between my .270, .220 swift, AR, his shotgun and .22 he shoots about 2000 rounds a year so I don't think the open sights which he is used to for Turkey hunting should be a big deal. He killed his first Jake 1.5 years ago with the same gun. I was hoping to be able to go up north with him this year for rifle season and he was going to use my .270 while I used the Muzzle loader but he can't get the time off from school and wrestling.

Thanks for all the help and info
Steve


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Frequent Flyer said:


> My son is off school Wednesday and Thursday we are going to pattern his gun then. I looked on Federal,Winchester, and Remington websites and the 20 ga only comes in #2 & #3 Buck which is smaller than 00 Buck. I have 2 chokes for his gun a Primos Jellyhead Turkey choke and the 1 that came with the gun which is Modified. I wasn't sure if we could try the #2 or #3 Buck in that tight of a choke?
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> Steve


 i would,t shoot buck shot in a turkey tube.waaaaaaaaaay toooooo tight.try a improved cyclinder for best results and limit shots to 35 yards..i'd go with slugs first..those copper 20 gauge are awesome


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Frequent Flyer said:


> I have decided to let him shoot slugs in his 20 ga. His gun is set up with the adjustable clamp on fiber optic sights for turkey hunting and I didn't want to adjust the sights for slugs and then back in the spring for his turkey loads, but maybe it will be the same. I bought slugs and an improved cylinder choke and we will be at the range Wednesday and Thursday having fun. Between my .270, .220 swift, AR, his shotgun and .22 he shoots about 2000 rounds a year so I don't think the open sights which he is used to for Turkey hunting should be a big deal. He killed his first Jake 1.5 years ago with the same gun. I was hoping to be able to go up north with him this year for rifle season and he was going to use my .270 while I used the Muzzle loader but he can't get the time off from school and wrestling.
> 
> Thanks for all the help and info
> Steve


For what it's worth I think your making an excellent call. The 20 gauge slug is going to be much more reliable than buckshot IMO. Especially if you are restricted to smaller than OO.


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Dec 13, 2005)

mparks said:


> For what it's worth I think your making an excellent call. The 20 gauge slug is going to be much more reliable than buckshot IMO. Especially if you are restricted to smaller than OO.


 
I agree completely. When I first looked into this, I didn't know you couldn't get 00 Buck for the 20 and don't want to handicap him with the smaller buckshot. We will be heading to my Gun Club around 10 to see what he can do.

Thanks again
Steve


----------



## STEELNEYES (Mar 30, 2006)

Every gun is different, but have learned over the years when shooting slugs modified or IC and when using any of the buck shots use a full or extra full. I came across some 3 and a half inch OO buck (18 in shell) in a magazine. I got a couple boxes. I set up a large cardboard target and drew the shape of deers body on it. Using my Mossberg ultra mag with the extra full turkey choke, I shot at the target from fifty yards. Fourteen of the pellets hit the shape of the body. I often thought of using it when hunting a swamp. If nothing else, I would clear lanes for the next deer that came through :lol::lol:.


----------



## maliki (Nov 18, 2006)

Pattern the buckshot with different chokes. I use 3.5" 00 buck through a 12 gauge w/modified choke. My furthest shot was just over 60 yards through a bunch of tags and the buck dropped right in its tracks. I didn't hesitate at this distance because I had acceptable patterns out to 70 yards. 

Note: The recoil of a 12 gauge w/3.5" 00 buck is comparable to a large magnum. If he's a small guy he may get knocked around or detach a retina.

Good Luck


----------

